# Share Black Friday Deals that will serve as preps



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

There's really not much in life I love more than getting a bargain. I don't generally pay retail for anything. I won't go and "fight" to get in the door during Black Friday but I will be out there. I typically find some nice deals at Dunhams, Home Depot, Tractor Supply, and sometimes Walmart. A local Family Farm and Home store here has Muck boots for $70, 32 Gun Fireproof Safe for $400, jump starter for $20, 35 pound bucket cat litter for $10 (which I keep by my indoor emergency doggie potty and also use for oil spots in the garage), mauls for $18 and various other items. On some of the aforementioned items, I'm not really sure if they are spectacular prices or not, as I really haven't been scoping them out. I haven't gotten many of the flyers yet for the sales, which I normally have by now. Maybe they're not mailing them this year? I did see a 32 Gig micro card for $7 at WM on their site though. I need a couple more for the trail cams.

And yes, I know Black Friday is mostly a ploy by the retailers to get folks out there just to buy. Well, I figure if it's something I'm going to (or need to) buy anyways....I might as well get a good deal. I don't go and buy things I don't need (usually), but I do find some neat things for a great price that I stock for kids Birthdays, Easter, etc. That way I never have to go and buy anyone a gift as I usually have something here already. Actually AFTER the holidays is when I usually stock up on gifts, mostly hunting items for the boys. But still, I do find some good deals during Black Friday. 

I'm just curious if anyone looks at Black Friday sales (or any other sales for that matter) with an eye, not on the intended purpose, but as prep items? Has anyone found some awesome deals this year that you want to share?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Canning jars $5 at Walmart on Friday.


----------



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Canning jars $5 at Walmart on Friday.


I just saw that. It's a 12pk of pint jars if I'm not mistaken....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

All the guns & ammo deals you want (and need!). They also list a variety of accessories, optics and survival items as well as Fleet & Farm items.

Check 'em out here: https://gun.deals/black-friday

The list will expand as info comes out too. I intend to buy some parts to build up a couple lowers I picked up a month or two back.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

angie_nrs said:


> I just saw that. It's a 12pk of pint jars if I'm not mistaken....


End of season for the past few years, TSC has had $5 pint jars.
I still have cases in wrappers!
Why bother with that crowd??


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

Just about everything I buy can be considered a "prep" purchase. I am saving my money right now for a special purchase and trying to keep the checking account up where I like it. This time of year it's particularly hard because gifts for the grandkids are practically a necessity for my wife. I let her know what she can spend and I make up the difference. In three months I am going to need to get some clothes that fit after I lose the rest of my 60 pounds.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well what city/town I'm in and let you know if I get anything on black Friday


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Crossbreed holsters has a cyber Monday sale on the 27th,the email said it will be a good one so I'll be shopping


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

Harbor Freight has a 12 pack of one foot square micro-fiber towels on sale for $4 and a lot of other stuff too. They have four and eight channel security systems on sale but the price is still not spectacular. They finally have a good quality four channel system replacing the crappy one they had before. I am picking up some towels and some cutoff wheels for my grinder. I am going to need them this winter working on my 66 Mustrat, I am cutting out the front suspension and replacing it with an after market unit with disk brakes and rack and pinion steering.
I may stop in at the local gun store/pawn shop to see if they have anything I want while I am in town.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Granddaugher told me WalMart is having sale on glass Pyrex containers, which I use alot of in freezing chili, spagetti, cakes, pies,etc, don't like plastic leaching into food especially tomato or acidic foods. I do need a few more of them.
I may not go though.


----------



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

I went in to Walmart at 6:15. There was nothing spectacular that I wanted but my son wanted to stop so he could get a sound bar or something like that. I walked out with NOTHING. It just wasn't worth it. Thankfully he got in there, got his item, and checked out quickly, which I was surprised about. 
Apparently there were people fighting over lego kits. 

It got me thinking....the crowd in there was crazy, but happy for the most part. I can only imagine what it would be like if something major happened and everyone was trying to get stuff for survival, and not for Christmas presents or bargains. I say I can only imagine.....b/c I wouldn't be one of those people!...not in that type of situation. No way!


----------



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

I went out today but didn't get up really early. I did see the sunrise though and it was absolutely beautiful!!

I only went to a couple of places and didn't get a whole lot. Most of my purchases were at a Farm store. I finally found some thicker womens Wrangler jeans and they were 20% off. I would've actually paid full price for those b/c I've been having trouble finding them, so I was glad they were on sale. I found an Arctic Extreme Carhartt coat for DH for just under $90....he'll be happy. I got the pups a toy and got the birds some suet cakes and sunflower seeds that were all cheap. I even got some cheap workshop oils, tools, tape, and other minor things. Picked up some cheap socks and gloves....many of those will be going as Christmas presents. I also picked up some Muck boots for $70. I've been wanting a pair of those for a while now, so they will be going under the tree (unwrapped) for myself. When DH asks what I want for Christmas I'll just tell him I already took care of it.

I went to Dunhams b/c they had a pretty good ammo sale, but of coarse, by the time I got there the good stuff was gone. Oh well, I don't really need any ammo anyways.

Tonight and tomorrow will be online shopping.....after I get the house cleaned up!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Took daughters car to the dealer for an airbag recall. The shuttle took me to the mall to wait since it was a few hours. There weren't a lot of people there. It wasn't empty, but not crowded. Ate lunch at Chick-fil-A and went back to the dealer to get the car. Stopped at Tractor Supply for chicken feed and found all the people. It took almost 40 minutes to check out.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bought everything I need to complete 2 of the 3 stripped lower I bought a month or so back. Cost was just over $430 per package, which was a savings of over $100 per rifle not including getting free shipping. Not too bad. 

My Dad picked up a Turkish made semi-auto shotgun in 20ga for $250, normally $395. They thought they were all sold out but checked the back room and had missed one. Clearly meant to be.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Black Friday Then and Now.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

went to wal mart and got 20 cases of the pint jars.


angie_nrs said:


> I just saw that. It's a 12pk of pint jars if I'm not mistaken....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

timmie said:


> went to wal mart and got 20 cases of the pint jars.


Thats a lot of jars.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i do a lot of canning.


Meerkat said:


> Thats a lot of jars.





Meerkat said:


> Thats a lot of jars.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Picked up Evening Primrose Oil, mushroom adaptogen blend, and some elderberry tonic at a good discount and they threw in some free vitamin D. Picked up a range bucket of 9mm and a new style self inflating life vest. Good deal on those but of course bought some other stuff. Store mission accomplished. A range bucket of .22. and some toys for the Grandkids.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't think that is entirely accurate as I remember fights over Cabbage Patch dolls and Nintendo games/systems but it is much worse now.



Meerkat said:


> Black Friday Then and Now.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> I don't think that is entirely accurate as I remember fights over Cabbage Patch dolls and Nintendo games/systems but it is much worse now.


I agree. Even back in the old days Black Friday has spurred angry shoppers and those who want that special deal enough to take it away from the next guy.

IIRC 2008 is still considered the most violent Black Friday on record.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Outside of the sales on firearms and ammo, I did not see much that would appeal to me from a preparation viewpoint. A Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale on freeze-dried food would be interesting...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

fteter said:


> Outside of the sales on firearms and ammo, I did not see much that would appeal to me from a preparation viewpoint. A Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale on freeze-dried food would be interesting...


I agree, was a slow year for Black Friday weekend deals. I used to wake up to 20-30 emails and this year it was about 10. Most of them were generic 10% off and free shipping. Black Friday is traditionally a way to clear out inventory and try and get the books into the "black", but with the election last year driving demand for guns, ammo, survival gear, preps, etc. and the huge upswing in the stock market / economy I don't think the businesses that would interest me needed to reduce inventory or enhance profits before the end of the year.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Walmart now has wide mouth pints for $5.51.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Walmart now has wide mouth pints for $5.51.


Now those I could use. If they are on sale here.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I didn't see any $5 jars but found these jars. Refurbished? Around here we call those used.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i got 1 case of wide mouth pints in with the others and it was also 5.00.


SouthCentralUS said:


> Walmart now has wide mouth pints for $5.51.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Now those I could use. If they are on sale here.


You can get them online. Mine will be delivered Friday.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I


SouthCentralUS said:


> You can get them online. Mine will be delivered Friday.


I looked on line and they showed until I put in my zip code for delivery. I'm starting to think NM has a law against putting canning supplies on sale.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> I
> 
> I looked on line and they showed until I put in my zip code for delivery. I'm starting to think NM has a law against putting canning supplies on sale.


That's because you can only have one concealed jar on you at a time.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> I didn't see any $5 jars but found these jars. Refurbished? Around here we call those used.
> View attachment 21701


Most refurbished are merely returns by customers.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> That's because you can only have one concealed jar on you at a time.


Very funny smarty pants... here are our EVERYDAY prices. It only goes up, never down.


----------

